# Std



## Ahmad Syamil (Feb 9, 2013)

hi,
I just want to ask about policy in Egypt. I wanted to make a STD's test in Alexandria but I'm afraid if I'm +ve, Egyptian Gov will deport me back to my country. I know that if HIV +ve they will deport me back. But how about for another common STD like Herpes and Syphilis. Will they submit the result of test to my company. I ask this question because I know that STD's like syphilis can be cure.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

To be honest I have no idea if they will deport you back but why not just go and have the test done privately.. I have never been asked for ID when I have made appointments at hospitals


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

I went to the military hospital in Maadi on the Corniche to get my Aids test for my Residency permit and I didn't have to show ID . When I went for the test an then I had an employee go to pick up the results for me and he didn't show any ID to pick up the results. I would just something similar to that.


----------

